# how would I remove Hammerite Underbody Seal?



## h4x0r7000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to remove the Hammerite Underbody Sealant off my car but its a nightmare to remove. Does anyone have the best way to remove this stuff with ease?

the stuff in question is this:










I've tried using a sanding disc on a grinder, I've used a wire rust remover dsic, I've even tried using one of this which scrapes off paint:










whatever I do, the paint heats up and turns into rubber or leaves oily marks everywhere. Which then makes it even harder to remove.

Please guys could you help me out on what to do because its really frustrating stuff to remove


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

It's terrible stuff, no protection and lots of mess. Use white spirit soaked rags, lots of them.


----------



## h4x0r7000 (Apr 19, 2007)

rich9 said:


> It's terrible stuff, no protection and lots of mess. Use white spirit soaked rags, lots of them.


LoL wished I noticed this before. Tried allsorts and finally did the with white spirit and scuff pads. Then using cloths to clean the mess.

Came on here to say problem solved and saw your post.

Works perfectly :thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

brake cleaner works better than white spirits. makes very short work of waxoyl cavity wax to (why people spray this inside cars about to come to me for welding is mind boggeling and makes my life hard lol) 

if you can afford one then get a MBX metal blaster. it will remove anything as it works by impacting and moving rather than scraping or cutting the **** away. very little it wont remove but they are big money and the new heads are not cheap either


----------

